
How to choose your coworking space? - towsdoteu
https://theotherworkspace.com/en/8-key-factors-to-consider-when-choosing-your-coworking/
======
klundqist
Two more things for me:

1\. Are there clear guide-lines for conduct at the shared desks? (Eg. don't do
calls at the shared desk)

2\. Are there groups working there or only individuals? (Groups can be
annoying if you're working alone)

------
towsdoteu
I hope some of you find this interesting, if not please let me know! If you
find it interesting, let me know! (or if you have any questions! :) )

------
giorgioz
yes in my preferences I give priority to vicinity to my home. Then how much it
costs and then the speed of the wifi. Finally all other stuff after :P

